# Operation hunter gatherer (oh dear)



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

Back story: My Dad has been shooting slingshots a long time, since he was a child till now, he did it as a hobbie, and shot a lot for fun and enjoyment. He never took it seriously, but always thought it was a good past time that all young boys should do , or at least try. So in turn when i grew up he made me one (age 10) and i shot with weak bands from a branch we cut together. I eventually dropped it for awhile ( a long while) and came back to it now (age 17). I did it out of my interest and re kindled my dad's love for the activity. Thus now he Loves making them, (carpenter/builder by trade) the carving aspect, the design part and the different band setups and hunting ammo etc etc. We are now extremely competitive  And are talking about it a lot around the table at dinner, or at random occasions, Enough for my mum to get sick of it.

The operation: My mum said that if we are such good shots (lol), why don't we catch all the meat to supplement our food for the a week of our choosing. Now as foolhardy boys we are, we agreed straight away, and now slightly regretting it. After doing some research and asking around. we found out all the game we will hunt are considered heavy pests, and the ranger said that he will give us a permit to kill the pests, as we will do him a massive favor. So not only are we catching the animals humanely for food, but also helping rid them out of area for the ranger, ( since i WILL not kill an animal for the 'fun" of it EVER, and will need more than one reason to do it).

So besides us practicing for than ever, and getting our numerous setups ready. we have yet to decide which week it will be. But when it is decided, i will be sure to update how this all goes, and the success's as well as the failures (many).

Regards Jake`

P.S no idea why i shared this, but i can see the kids craving meat in that 7 days of 'fun'.


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

I didn't spell check, i apologize.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

what pest are/will you be hunting in australia? or rather what species does australia consider a pest ? good luck to you.


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

I was going to list them, but i figured a link would be more insightful. Obviously we wouldnt hunt or eat half of those. But i wonder if you could take down a feral pigs with a slingshot? if so what set up would you need. even though there arent many in my area.


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.environment.gov.au/biodiversity/invasive/ferals/


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I did not know there was such a thing as a feral camel. You've gotta get one, man. Definitely need a slingbow with broad heads for that one.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey man as a fellow Aussie go the rabbits.

Not sure where you are you are, but usually alot of rabbit around, just check for diseases.

Other than that, if you are near the mountains, and IF you can stalk well, deer are the go, 6 months worth of meat in one deer, depending upon family size.

Feral pigs, forget it unless, you can carry a .357 as back up, or prepared to loose your legs in the underbrush. Said as a guy who has hunted them often. Camel, yea well if you can get close enough, good luck, doubt it but.

Oh, lived in darwin 10 years, so know my stuff with hunting outback style; also being ex army lived Wagga Wagga and the likes, so hunted most parts of Oz in my day.

Cheers Allan


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Can you imagine the band setup necessary to harvest a feral water buffalo? :what:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Water Buffalo, think not, unless with 5 layers of TBG, and 1 inch steel, from
like 20 meters or less.

Preferably done with a prime mover, and trailer with 20 plus tons, and very thick steel bull bar, at about 80 to 100 kph, and then your truck needs panel beating.

Given they are big, and heavy as hell.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

***** the opposite place to Heaven


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! This sounds like a very interesting project, and quite a challenge!! You do not need me to tell you to go for the plentiful small game ... you will have lots more opportunities with that. I would be inclined to supplement the slingshots with a few well placed snares as well.

As for the larger game ... well, as has already been mentioned, a slingbow with broadheads is really about the only option there. I would not begin to use a slingshot on a feral hog ... as mentioned, you are asking to loose significant portions of your anatomy like that. You could snare a hog and dispatch it with a hand held spear.

Even for small game, you might consider a flechette shooter ... these kill by penetration, rather than by blunt trauma. But you need to become proficient with one before you try hunting.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4919-my-philipino-flechette-shooter/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1241-shooting-flechettes-short-arrows/

http://www.primitiveweapons.com/products/sshot.html

Do a Google search for "pana slingshot" and you will get lots of hits, including some Youtube videos. Most of these weapons are depicted as stick shots, but there is no reason you could not use a normal fork ... and I would think it would be more accurate and safer.

Keep us posted.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Jaximus

There are feral camel in the American south west.

Demyx

As has been mentioned Rabbit is your best bet on that list without a serious up grade to your rigg!!!

Your one week experiment is how I live year round! I don't limit myself too a sling shot but all our meat comes from wild Alaskan game animals, harvested using fair chase methods.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Demyx,

Be a real bushman, and bring them back a heap of witchetty grubs, snake, lizard, etc, real bush tucker.
Besides which they all cook up great and taste not half bad if ya know what you are doing.
Along with of course rabbit etc, and whatever else you may be able to acquire.
If you can give me general hint as to location ?

Most likely I have hunted the vicinity, and can be much more specific as to what you may expect to get.
And beside slingshot, do not forget the fishing rods and lures for trout, and yabbie trap.
Smart people never go hungry for long in the bush with the right gear.

I wish you the best of luck, and in any event it will be a great bonding experience for yourself and the boys; so make the most of it, okay.

Part of me would love to be of more assistance and actually guide you through it, and then without letting your wife know, go home with an abundance of fresh bush tucker. Oh to be a fly on the wall then, priceless !

Cheers Allan


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys! sorry i had work  that sounds great. Allan, your bloody good help as well as Mr charles  I live in the NSW area, with mountains near by, open grassland, running streams, Its like i have nearly every sort of australian bush hunting at my finger tips. Yes I think ill be the rods, and yabbie traps, but im looking forward this. Rabbits and Birds will be the Go for slingshot hunting, and I will as suggested drop some snares down.

Regards Jake~


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Jake,

Depending how high up you can get in the mountains, and this time of year is perfect deer season.

Also depending upon your skill at spotting sign, then stalking very carefully.

You should be able to bag a good doe or maybe a buck.

I suggest though that you use an arrow with your slingshot, and try to stalk to 20 meters for a clean chest or neck shot, with a razor sharp broadhead.

It maybe alot of effort, but the reward is worth it in months of great food.
Venison is one of my favs of all time.

All The Best Allan


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

Im going for deer!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Demyx said:


> Im going for deer!


Please don't do it with a slingshot.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Demyx said:


> Im going for deer!


use an arrow and it will work


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hunting deer with an arrow fired from a slingshot? What could go wrong?!

I'm surprised the ranger gave you permission to hunt with a slingshot in Australia, to be honest. Does he know you're using a ging to hunt with?


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Respectfully I have been hunting deer and members of the deer family with a bow for over 3 decades.......LOVE my slingshot but not for big game, definitely NOT for a new hunter on big game! Even with a longbow there is a LOT that can go wrong. You made the contest restricted to slingshot.....please stay within the limits of the weapon you choose.

Yes I know so and so did it with blah blah blah.....saw a guy eat a car tier once too. Not chewin on my spare anytime soon.

PS VERY few have Allan's skill set, I can see him doing an effective kill with a spoon.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

You need to factor in success rates too. Rabbit is an easy stalk, deer are a quantum leap from rabbit......In other words more meat for the pot from a lot less chasing.


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

I wont be hunting Deer, I asked him again, neither with a slingshot or with a bow. He then checked out if i were to take out anything larger than a rabbit/bird type game, and i showed him my Compound bow that i have been using for 5 years. Though i plan to only use my slingshot as that's what i had made as a deal, so i guess small game for a week it is.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah yea, and I prefer as compound bow also for deer, despite having used a slingshot.

It is NOT my prefered weapon of choice.

Yes it can be done, but it is difficult, and takes alot of practice and skill.

Cheers Allan


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Cool, and I think you are gonna have a much better experience with your hunt, want some hare recipes then? Kinda surprised he was reluctant with a compound bow though.Under 30 yards if it's a quick shot I actually do better with a bow than a rifle. Probably true of a slingshot on small game too.....?Don't know that it would hold true for a compound though, don't see too many instinctive shooters with wheels.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Just checking, How is Operation-HG Going?

SMS


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

Has not started yet  been extremely busy, but it will happen! sooner or later, ill update this when it's a complete go ahead.

Regards Jake~


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I am just curious, is it approaching spring time where you are? Or the fall? Forgive the stupid question if it is one. I am just curious to know what part of the yearly life cycle you will be attempting this in.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey mate, he is in Australia, so this time of year spring, just almost.

Winter is just finishing, said as an Aussie, retired, and living now in Tropical Thailand, and NEVER having to worry winter ever again, so sad, too bad.

Although dang, I so miss the trout fishing so much.

Although I wish him and his children all the best.

Cheers Allan


----------

